# wiring harness



## jgrasty7 (Sep 14, 2003)

I want to be able to tow stuff with my 2000 Altima SE. I've already have the stuff except the electrical things. Would that be a wiring harness? Where is the best place to buy one? And do they usually come with instructions? Any and all information is very much appreciated.
JOsh


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

if you go to u-haul, for a very reasonable price, they will install the hitch and all of the wiring. probably for less than 200 bucks.


----------



## jgrasty7 (Sep 14, 2003)

I installed the hitch myself, I just don't have the wiring. Do you know where that can be purchased?
Thanks
JOsh


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

any auto zone will have it. look in the trailer section. very easy to install. should take you about an hour if you take your time.


----------

